# My problem with hypnosis



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, my problem is, that now i have stopped and completed Mikes IBS audio program 100 twice its left me wanting more i think, unfortunately, finaces do not permit me to buy Towards Inner Peace yet, but in time i will.








I will tell you a little bit about my experiences with Hypnotherapy and hopefully someone will find this helpful. When i first started the program i was a little dubious. After all, i have heard of hypnosis, but only TV shows where they make you act like a dog and i did not like the idea of being taken over, or not knowing what i was doing. Looking back, i know this would not have happened, but at the time this was a very real fear. I got send the IBS companian, and the 3 CDs with the sessions on. I listened the the IBS companian first, which explains IBS to the non sufferer. When i heard it the first time _i actually cried_ I couldn't _believe_ how well my feelings and fears were expressed. I have over the years, leant this to people so they can understand what i go through. It has been one of my most useful tools in the battle for awareness.







Then while i was in my first year at university, i listened to the first session and started my 100 days. I started off well. I listened *everyday as instructed by the schedule * and was enjoying every minute. How self indulgent, when so busy with work and university to just lie down in my room and chill out! But it was the best half an hour of my day. If i did it in the daytime, in my lunch hour i woke up refreshed and ready to take on the day, if i did it at night before bed i carried on into a peacful sleep. I know you are supposed to listen to them at the same time everyday, but sometimes i did listen twice. Sometimes when i did them i night i would wake up just as it finished, or jsut before it finished. After a while, i did find myself missing the odd day here and there. Like i just wanted an extra rest, or i would conveninantly forget to take them home for the weekend. Later reading Marilyns compilation thread i have realised it was probably _mind armies_ resisting change or something like that and feelings like that i normal i was told.







At one point, i was listening to side 3 (session 2 on the new ones i think) and a door slammed really loudly in my flat as i got to a certain point and ever since then, i woke up *EVERYTIME* i listened to that bit. Quite odd, i probably should have asked about that. I stumbled accross a small problem around christmas. I have some problems at home and found i could not listen to the sessions in a safe environment, so i stopped until i got back to university in February. That was a long gap.







I decided to start again from the very beginning and diligently carried on withuot missing more than a day or so here and there right to the end of the 100 days. Around the middle of the program i began to noticed some change, but not much in my symptoms. I had *less* D and anxiety, which was excellent, but i still had many setbacks along the way which left me disheartened.







Mike, always available to me through email told me not to give up and to keep listening and to stick to the program. I listened to him and kept going.Then a few months after i finished the program was when i noticed the change. I now only take 1 imodium a day, sometimes 2 on a bad day and sometimes none. I very rarely take antispasmodics. Woo Hoo!I have since repeated the program again just to reinforce the learning. And still listen to my favourite sides now and again for reinforcement. When i go on holiday for example, for the first couple of nights, to calm me down and help me sleep i listen to my favourites.







The way i felt when i did my hypnosis is hard to describe. Like a kind of extreme relaxation, in the most comfortable place in the world. Even though i felt like i was sleeping, or sort of dreaming, i felt aware. I don't know if that makes sense at all. Its hard to explain. But it felt good. When i am stressed now, i think about that feeeling, or go back to one of my CDs.  The _greatest_ thing that the hypnotherapy has done for me is to help me learn that IBS will not control me and i control the IBS. If i start to feel unwell now, i don't have a comeplete epi and panic. I deep breath, calm myself down and know that it will pass. I am more willing to go out even if i am having an off day. And am no way as anxious as i was before. My symptoms have improved, the D that is and it waxes and wanes. It is nothing like it was before.







If i had not had the financial help of *Clair* , the generous nature of *Mike Mahoney* and of course *Eric* 's persistance with trying to make me understand what this was all abut i would not be where i am now. I would not even have known about the famous (infamous?) Mikes tapes if it were not for Eric and Clairs persistance.Thanks so much to everyone and the support i have recieved here.Nikki


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Wow, Nikki. Welcome to the forum. We all are hurting. Some of us like to tell others what's best or what to do (guilty of this myself at times), but w are all hurting.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i guess you've got me confused, Nikki, with your last couple of posts. i thought this was an honest request for help but if it was a trick I guess you got me, here. I think the forum would like to move on as an adult forum to help people rather than trick them.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

This wasn't a trick Tom, please don't start on this thread. I wasn't posting for you. I was posting my experience with hypnosis to ge this on track.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for clarifying. I was just confused by your seeming to take sides on the other again.No need to add the extra jabs here now though:"please don't start on this thread. I wasn't posting for you. I was posting my experience with hypnosis to ge this on track."The war is over I hope. Let's move on without the jabs and accusations.Have you gotten your answer here or are you looking for input from others.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Today i am not feeling so good, in fact i feel sick to my stomach and have horrible achy stomach cramps. I think it may be something i ate. The fight is never ending.Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

If it helps to know this, I've been going through another rough patch, myself, Nikki. Somehow I always manage to make it through those times but they can be a real challenge.I guess I attribute being able to manage most of the downs these days from what I learned in CBT and in my life experiences, particularly the last 5 years or so. Not sure that it makes anything easier... but at least I have more awareness of what is happening and sometimes that, in itself, is a help.I haven't been able to buy the TIP set yet either, but hoping I'll be able to this Fall.Today was a lousey day for me too. Tomorrow has to be better.If my only problem were the IBS, it might be a little easier to deal with. Tonight, the fibro pain is excrutiating (And I'm afraid I have to blame dance for this round of hell. I never learn to moderate what I do... I always try too hard).


----------

